# Time to retire a GPU?



## jayhusky (Nov 8, 2016)

Lately I've noticed a spate of graphics issues with my desktop pc, ranging from occasional (rare) flickering to black and back again to sharp edged/blocky graphics (think minecraft in GTA V)

Sometimes they go away by themselves and other times they are more permanent.

I've recently re-installed windows and updated everything to the newest available versions, but the issues haven't gone away. In GTA V I have to play in Dx10 mode to avoid the blocky graphics and it's now beginning to affect my other games.

I've attached a picture below of what i managed to grab from SkyrimSE (it's running in Medium Quality mode)
My setup can be found in the following thread (just click to see my post): forums.furaffinity.net: What hardware are you using?

All temps are Sub 50c when running games.

Please don't give me comments like "upgrade" or stuff like that, I have the intention to upgrade soon, but I want to know if I need to think about pushing it forward a bit or not.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2016)

Could be a plethora of issues, a bad capacitor, solder welds could've come loose, a port, etc. Try another GPU if you have one, if all else fails you could try reflowing the solder around the GPU chipset.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 8, 2016)

Since you are running 7770s, I would say it is time for an upgrade.  I would say go for an RX 480 if you are able.  They are pretty good GPUs and not too expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2016)

Ew no don't go with AMD unless you're buying specifically for Vulcan. AMD don't even support your card anymore so if you want long term driver support, Geforce is your better option. They're still supporting GPUs from 2006 so that means better bang for buck long term as drivers are updated for longer.

I suggest getting a GTX 1060 (emulates Vulcan on a software level), just stay away from EVGA...


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Could be a plethora of issues, a bad capacitor, solder welds could've come loose, a port, etc. Try another GPU if you have one, if all else fails you could try reflowing the solder around the GPU chipset.



Given its age (about 5 years) I'm none too worried about soldering it, I'll likely grab a new gpu and start fresh.



KitSly said:


> Since you are running 7770s, I would say it is time for an upgrade.  I would say go for an RX 480 if you are able.  They are pretty good GPUs and not too expensive.



Had a look at that, it's a little pricey for me at the moment, any recommendations on other gpus?


Mr. Fox said:


> Ew no don't go with AMD unless you're buying specifically for Vulcan. AMD don't even support your card anymore so if you want long term driver support, Geforce is your better option. They're still supporting GPUs from 2006 so that would mean better bang for buck long term as drivers are updated for longer.
> 
> I suggest getting a GTX 1060 (emulates Vulcan on a software level), just stay away from EVGA...



I did see a GTX 950 2GB that was reasonably priced, would you consider that suitable? 
Yes I know about EVGA, had a 550ti a long while back, returned it within a week. enough said.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> I did see a GTX 950 2GB that was reasonably priced, would you consider that suitable?



Nah, not really. Look at it this way: since the GTX 10xx GPUs support Vulcan, that allows developers to have lower level access to programing for that architecture and DX12, which means better long term performance, and the GTX 1060, being their current mid-range is comparable, and even beats the GTX 980. Plus if you game at 1080p and you're into modding -  Skyrim alone will eat 2 GB. So if you have the money to spend, buy the GTX 1060.



jayhusky said:


> Yes I know about EVGA, had a 550ti a long while back, returned it within a week. enough said.



Yeah the 550 Ti was a mess on their side, same with the 650 Ti iirc. They were once pioneers in the GPU world, but they can't seem to get the heat issues right for some reason...


----------



## KitSly (Nov 8, 2016)

Pretty much what, Fox said.  The GTX 1060, would be my go to in that price range.  I just didn't know if you wanted to stick with AMD.


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 8, 2016)

I know you said you're planing on upgrading soon, I would definitely do so around black Friday. I got my 970 for about $275 that day.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 8, 2016)

Have you tried turning it off and on again?
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> I know you said you're planing on upgrading soon, I would definitely do so around black Friday. I got my 970 for about $275 that day.


You got ripped.


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> You got ripped.


This was last year, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> This was last year, lol.


Which is exactly my point. If you're not the type to switch out your GPU ever 2 - 3 years, you factor in that the GTX 10xx will have longer driver support, better development and optimisation due to its API (something previous gens don't have), and that it's a much better performer, logic dictates it will be the better bang for buck GPU, especially if you're a gamer.


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Which is exactly my point. If you're not the type to switch out your GPU ever 2 - 3 years, you factor in that the GTX 10xx will have longer driver support, better development and optimisation due to its API (something previous gens don't have), and that it's a much better performer, logic dictates it will be the better bang for buck GPU, especially if you're a gamer.


I'm not saying get a 970, I'm saying wait until Black Friday to get a good discount on whatever you're buying.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> I'm not saying get a 970, I'm saying wait until Black Friday to get a good discount on whatever you're buying.


Nah that's cool, I thought you were implying getting that, which is still a good GPU don't get me wrong, but the GTX 10xx has a lot going for it in comparison...


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nah that's cool, I thought you were implying getting that, which is still a good GPU don't get me wrong, but the GTX 10xx has a lot going for it in comparison...


It's all good. ^^ 
I'm pleased with mine, but you are right about the 10xx being a better bang for your buck.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 8, 2016)

Looked into it, think I know what I'm going for as a replacement. Had to take into account power consumption too, As I'm not one of those that would update everything every couple of years, I tend to update when there is a need.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2016)

This is worth a look. Should factor in that your CPU will be a bottleneck for playing the latest titles too. DOOM should be alright, just don't expect to max it out...


----------



## Druky! (Dec 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ew no don't go with AMD unless you're buying specifically for Vulcan. AMD don't even support your card anymore so if you want long term driver support, Geforce is your better option. They're still supporting GPUs from 2006 so that means better bang for buck long term as drivers are updated for longer.
> 
> I suggest getting a GTX 1060 (emulates Vulcan on a software level), just stay away from EVGA...



AMD does support his card still. [http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-art...re-Crimson-Edition-16-9-1-Release-Notes.aspx]

(Scroll down to see)

*Radeon Product Compatibility*
Radeon Software Crimson Edition 16.9.1 is compatible with the following AMD Radeon products.

*Radeon Desktop Product Family Compatibility*
AMD Radeon™ HD 7700 - HD 7900 Series Graphics

--

AMD is not just good at Vulkan, they have DX12 in the bag as well.

And not only that, AMD drivers have the best long-term support; it's a pretty well known thing that AMD cards gain performance thoughout their lifespan due to the improved game profiles and optimizations in the drivers.


----------



## ijoe (Dec 10, 2016)

Going against common sense here, but I would suggest you try to *ROLL BACK* or install an older version of your graphics drivers first.
The glitch you posted is what happens when a filter or shader etc. malfunctions or the game isn't giving the card instructions it understands for rendering that part of the world. As a result it just spits out the last known pixel data for that part of the screen and hopes for the best.

This could be due to failing hardware, but I'd guess the software is a more likely cause. If you have a tweaking or control panel program installed for your card, see if changing any of your rendering settings affects the glitched areas. (Settings for controlling reflections, volumetric effects and whatnot would be the first thing to try)


And... sorry for _yet another_ tinfoil hat post, but I would NOT buy another Nvidia card at this point. I've had better luck with them than AMD in the past, but
Disable Nvidia Telemetry tracking on Windows - gHacks Tech News

Don't reward them.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 10, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is worth a look. Should factor in that your CPU will be a bottleneck for playing the latest titles too. DOOM should be alright, just don't expect to max it out...




Have RX 480 and can confirm I love it 100%. With an FX 6300 I can run pretty well everything at max or near max. Can stream DOOM on full ultra settings, 1080p @60FPS and still get over 90FPS



Mr. Fox said:


> Ew no don't go with AMD unless you're buying specifically for Vulcan. AMD don't even support your card anymore so if you want long term driver support, Geforce is your better option. They're still supporting GPUs from 2006 so that means better bang for buck long term as drivers are updated for longer.
> 
> I suggest getting a GTX 1060 (emulates Vulcan on a software level), just stay away from EVGA...



You shut your whore mouth about AMD. I can run NVidia-heavy games at ultra still

but I would still love to get a GTX 1080


----------

